# biliard cafe in dubai



## malawany26 (Aug 10, 2013)

Anybody can help me with a good places to play pool near dubai marina


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

malawany26 said:


> Anybody can help me with a good places to play pool near dubai marina


Shooters billards and cafe:

Shooters Billiards & Cafe | Home page

Although it isn't mentioned on their site, they have a tournament every Saturday if interested


----------

